# Men, are you flattered by a younger woman's [ 20 something - ish ] attention ?



## Caribbean Man

Does it boost your ego?

I'm talking about girls in their 20's.
I'm talking about men in their 40's and upwards.
If so why?

I personally don't see it as wrong, but to me , young women that age are attractive until they begin to speak.

I think it's an interesting phenomenon , one which I sometimes question.

What's so fascinating and irresistible about a 20 something yr old , as compared to a woman closer in age and experience?


There's also an anonymous poll attached , please vote!


----------



## Jamison

Well I'm not far from 50 and I can't say for sure one way or the other, I really have never had attention from a 20 some yr old. Of course I have never really paid much attention to a 20 yr old to even notice. 

If they did, I guess I might be some what flattered by it but thats about it.


----------



## I Notice The Details

CB....I don't see the poll...


----------



## melw74

My husband is 22 years older than me. When we met, I was 27 and he was 49. We have been together 10 years we have 2 children, married for a happy 5 years, with many more to come. Hes also a great step dad to my 3 older boys.

Was he flattered.... HELL YER.... hahahaaa, Well i would say that wouldn't I???.

P.S i have never loved anyone, Like him. Saying all that tho he most certainly does not act his age, and sometimes he acts younger than the children..

Sorry for gate crashing a mans thread by the way.


----------



## Amplexor

I'm 57 and no. Generally they are dating one of my sons. To me they are children. Attention from a woman in her 40s, now that would be something to think about.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I Notice The Details said:


> CB....I don't see the poll...


It just surfaced , lol!


----------



## Caribbean Man

melw74 said:


> My husband is 22 years older than me. When we met, I was 27 and he was 49. We have been together 10 years we have 2 children, married for a happy 5 years, with many more to come. Hes also a great step dad to my 3 older boys.
> 
> Was he flattered.... HELL YER.... hahahaaa, Well i would say that wouldn't I???.
> 
> P.S i have never loved anyone, Like him. Saying all that tho he most certainly does not act his age, and sometimes he acts younger than the children..
> 
> Sorry for gate crashing a mans thread by the way.


I actually know two girls who married men twice their age in their 40.
One is still married to her old man, and very much in love with him, the other is divorced.
I kinda find it interesting !


----------



## melw74

Caribbean Man said:


> I actually know two girls who married men twice their age in their 40.
> One is still married to her old man, and very much in love with him, the other is divorced.
> I kinda find it interesting !


When i met him i never even questioned his age. I was attracted to him so much, that the feelings were all i was thinking about.

To be honest, I knew he was older, but it was over a week before i asked him his age. I met him at a card game you see so there was a group of us, and he was a friend of a friend i was hanging around with.

We get on so well. Hes my soul mate now. I could not imagine life without him.

I have always been attracted to the older man (big fan of eric roberts ).

I think age is just a number. If you love someone that is all that matters.

My husband always told me he was flattered that i liked him when we first met.


----------



## ConanHub

I get hit on by girls in the 20-25 range pretty often and I tend to be flattered but embarrassed because they are young as or younger than my oldest son.

I am married though and after some thought, I wouldn't write someone off just for their age. I would at least let them engage me in conversation to see if there might be more to them than just a pretty face.

I would definitely take it super slow however, I don't think I could have sex with someone that young without knowing for sure that she was going to be my wife. Just couldn't live with myself, I would feel I was taking advantage of her inexperience.

Good question CM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh

Another poll wihout my chosen answer:

No, because I wouldn't believe any of it was genuine  so I don't care!

I think most guys read messages from woman very wrong and if you really believe a 20 something is actually hitting on a 40 something year old....my retort is you are sadly mistaken.

Now if you are a Christian Grey type or akin to Brad Pitt, Hugh Jackman, etc maybe I'll recant my statement.

**If the question was would I sleep with a 20 something IF I WASN'T MARRIED all day everyday!!**


----------



## dblkman

i know a fella who was 18 and did not have a place to stay, he ended up living with his best friends house, his bf mother was divorced and early 40's. we can all guess what happened, they eventually got married, now 20 years later ( NOW) he is 40 and she is 60, he constantly complains they don't have much sex apparently they only have sex on sundays lol


----------



## Faithful Wife

My H is 50 and women of all ages notice him all the time. They don't hit on him when I'm around but they do chat him up when I'm not. He just understands that people (including women!) are sexual beings and those who would have sexual chemistry together notice each other, but that doesn't actually "mean anything". He knows sexual chemistry has no bearing on whether there could be love or a relationship.

I get noticed or hit on too, and I feel the same. I am not really flattered as much as I just consider it part of human nature to send sexual vibes back and forth to each other.


----------



## treyvion

dblkman said:


> i know a fella who was 18 and did not have a place to stay, he ended up living with his best friends house, his bf mother was divorced and early 40's. we can all guess what happened, they eventually got married, now 20 years later ( NOW) he is 40 and she is 60, he constantly complains they don't have much sex apparently they only have sex on sundays lol


Show him TAM, there are many here who would love to have sex only on Sundays. One time Sunday, or all you can get on Sunday? LOL


----------



## Dad&Hubby

OhGeesh said:


> Another poll wihout my chosen answer:
> 
> No, because I wouldn't believe any of it was genuine  so I don't care!
> 
> I think most guys read messages from woman very wrong and if you really believe a 20 something is actually hitting on a 40 something year old....my retort is you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> Now if you are a Christian Grey type or akin to Brad Pitt, Hugh Jackman, etc maybe I'll recant my statement.
> 
> **If the question was would I sleep with a 20 something IF I WASN'T MARRIED all day everyday!!**


So you're saying a 20 something (that means upwards to 29) year old person isn't attracted to a 41 year old person? 

When I was 27, I was "pursued strongly" by a 58 year old woman. If I wasn't married, I would've definitely welcomed her advances because she was older, but she was HOT, and I loved her attitude.

I've also been hit on, now at 41, by some women in their 20's. I'm married so I can't tell you WHERE in their twenties, because I shut it down, but still. They're not hitting on me because of money. I'm not wealthy and can't be confused for wealthy LOL, so what would bring it on?

I think where in the 20's makes a BIG difference. There's a HUGE difference in 22 versus 28. 22 is a "college kid" and I could NEVER see myself dating one (IF I WAS SINGLE). A 28 year old woman...yeah without a doubt depending on many things.

If physical attraction is GENUINELY present, there are common mentalities and interests, and both have matured into adulthood...age is pretty irrelevant.


----------



## chillymorn

I also think someone 20 yrs younger hitting on an older person is just a gold digger. doesn't matter which way the gender is .

5 yrs younger would be more of an ego boost because its more believable.

I perfer someone close to my age. I would say 5 years either way.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

treyvion said:


> Show him TAM, there are many here who would love to have sex only on Sundays. One time Sunday, or all you can get on Sunday? LOL


It's the early bird special. All you can eat from 3:30pm to 4:55pm.

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Fozzy

Caribbean Man said:


> Does it boost your ego?
> 
> I'm talking about girls in their 20's.
> I'm talking about men in their 40's and upwards.
> If so why?
> 
> I personally don't see it as wrong, but to me , *young women that age are attractive until they begin to speak*.
> 
> I think it's an interesting phenomenon , one which I sometimes question.
> 
> What's so fascinating and irresistible about a 20 something yr old , as compared to a woman closer in age and experience?
> 
> 
> There's also an anonymous poll attached , please vote!


QFT


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> My H is 50 and women of all ages notice him all the time. They don't hit on him when I'm around but they do chat him up when I'm not. He just understands that people (including women!) are sexual beings and those who would have sexual chemistry together notice each other, but that doesn't actually "mean anything". He knows sexual chemistry has no bearing on whether there could be love or a relationship.
> 
> I get noticed or hit on too, and I feel the same. I am not really flattered as much as I just consider it part of human nature to send sexual vibes back and forth to each other.


Yes, this is me too.

I doubt I get the same attention as FW's hubby, I'm probably 'not in his league'.

I've had girls as young as 18 commenting on my sense of style, my physique and looks.
I wouldn't necessarily say they and the older ones were hitting on me, more an appreciation of a well turned out dude.

And flattered depends on your definition of flattered. I think it is nice and a validation of my attempts to remain attractive but I am not going to be giving it large and strutting around like some peac0ck.


----------



## dblkman

chillymorn said:


> I also think someone 20 yrs younger hitting on an older person is just a gold digger. doesn't matter which way the gender is .
> 
> 5 yrs younger would be more of an ego boost because its more believable.
> 
> I perfer someone close to my age. I would say 5 years either way.


well the gold digger part may or may not be true, occasionally I am hit on by younger women (i am 45) and you can best believe I have NO money lol. Women in their 20's (especially ones that did not have a father in their life) look at an older man as someone with distinction and can take care of their needs in every way.


----------



## treyvion

chillymorn said:


> I also think someone 20 yrs younger hitting on an older person is just a gold digger. doesn't matter which way the gender is .
> 
> 5 yrs younger would be more of an ego boost because its more believable.
> 
> I perfer someone close to my age. I would say 5 years either way.


They might not know they are a gold digger, they might prefer that experience on an older still attractive person. Note I said person, because it could be an older man or woman getting this attention. Older sexy women still get it from down to 18 years old.

You may be an attractive person who is older, it's sexy and mysterious to them, also your maturity may be attractive to them as well, also financial stability isn't hurting anything.

On me, if it was a 20-25 yo giving me that type of attention, it would be nice, but no bonus points over 25-30 yo or 30 and up. I guess if they are 20 and up, having my attractiveness validated feels good.


----------



## melw74

chillymorn said:


> I also think someone 20 yrs younger hitting on an older person is just a gold digger. doesn't matter which way the gender is .
> 
> 5 yrs younger would be more of an ego boost because its more believable.
> 
> I perfer someone close to my age. I would say 5 years either way.


How can you say all woman???. I am not a gold digger, In fact we have enough money to live on, we get by, and we can afford to live a happy life, Presuming all woman who are attracted to older men are all gold diggers is just ridiculous in IMHO. That statement is being ignorant.

My husband when i met him had just come out of a 18 year relationship where he was paying a mortgage, He left a failed relationship, with a black bag and the shirt on his back.

I loved him for the person he was not what he had, which like i said was hardly nothing.


----------



## thunderstruck

OhGeesh said:


> I think most guys read messages from woman very wrong and if you really believe a 20 something is actually hitting on a 40 something year old....*my retort is you are sadly mistaken.*
> 
> Now if you are a Christian Grey type or akin to Brad Pitt, Hugh Jackman, etc maybe I'll recant my statement.


Disagree. I'm not Pitt, Jackman, etc, but I'm a 40 something who has been hit on by 20 somethings. When they approach me and ask me out, there is no "sad mistake" about what they're looking for.

A 40 something isn't a walking corpse, as long as you care of yourself, don't dress like a slob and carry yourself with confidence.


----------



## ReformedHubby

I really like it when this happens because I think it actually makes my wife even more attracted to me. Not that she wouldn't be anyway, but I think it does something for her to know that other women also find her man attractive. I wouldn't say she is jealous, its more of a pride thing, as if to say he's mine.


----------



## ReformedHubby

thunderstruck said:


> Disagree. I'm not Pitt, Jackman, etc, but I'm a 40 something who has been hit on by 20 somethings. When they approach me and ask me out, there is no "sad mistake" about what they're looking for.
> 
> A 40 something isn't a walking corpse, as long as you care of yourself, don't dress like a slob and carry yourself with confidence.


I concur. I'm not Idris Elba or Shemar Moore, but that doesn't mean that regular everyday women don't notice me. The scale of what is or isn't attractive to someone varies greatly. If it didn't there would be a lot of lonely single folks out there.


----------



## OhGeesh

Dad&Hubby said:


> So you're saying a 20 something (that means upwards to 29) year old person isn't attracted to a 41 year old person?
> 
> When I was 27, I was "pursued strongly" by a 58 year old woman. If I wasn't married, I would've definitely welcomed her advances because she was older, but she was HOT, and I loved her attitude.
> 
> I've also been hit on, now at 41, by some women in their 20's. I'm married so I can't tell you WHERE in their twenties, because I shut it down, but still. They're not hitting on me because of money. I'm not wealthy and can't be confused for wealthy LOL, so what would bring it on?
> 
> I think where in the 20's makes a BIG difference. There's a HUGE difference in 22 versus 28. 22 is a "college kid" and I could NEVER see myself dating one (IF I WAS SINGLE). A 28 year old woman...yeah without a doubt depending on many things.
> 
> If physical attraction is GENUINELY present, there are common mentalities and interests, and both have matured into adulthood...age is pretty irrelevant.


You answered you own question  29 and 41 is feasible! 

20-23 and 40+ not nearly as much!! Unless there is $$$$ involved or a lot of power!!



> @Thunderstruck,but I'm a 40 something who has been hit on by 20 somethings. When they approach me and ask me out, there is no "sad mistake" about what they're looking for.


Well, regardless of what you guys say about being hit on by 20 somethings. Sorry, I don't believe it at all if you mean college aged like 20-23 unless these are homely women.

I'm not 40 and 6'[email protected] athletic bodybuilding build and while I get "Wow, your dad is in shape!! Or that's your DAD, WWWhat, I thought that was your brother" when my older daughter's friends meet me I'm not being HIT on!! 

Do you think when you are at Hooters or a sports bar the waitresses are hitting on you too? lol.

Of course if you mean late 20's and average looking I might believe you.


----------



## treyvion

melw74 said:


> How can you say all woman???. I am not a gold digger, In fact we have enough money to live on, we get by, and we can afford to live a happy life, Presuming all woman who are attracted to older men are all gold diggers is just ridiculous in IMHO. That statement is being ignorant.
> 
> My husband when i met him had just come out of a 18 year relationship where he was paying a mortgage, He left a failed relationship, with a black bag and the shirt on his back.
> 
> I loved him for the person he was not what he had, which like i said was hardly nothing.


LOL. He was completely fleeced and stripped bare. Just joking. Glad you two appreciated each other.


----------



## thunderstruck

Yes, I'm flattered and I get an ego boost if a 20 something gives me attn. But, I'd add that I also got that feeling when a 50 yo recently came on to me. 

My marriage isn't good, so it's just a positive feeling I get from women of any age. I don't live for that attn, and I don't get weak-kneed or anything...just a good feeling.


----------



## treyvion

ReformedHubby said:


> I concur. I'm not Idris Elba or Shemar Moore, but that doesn't mean that regular everyday women don't notice me. The scale of what is or isn't attractive to someone varies greatly. If it didn't there would be a lot of lonely single folks out there.


There are men and women out there who may be in the same age range, do not have the fanbase, but may be as or even more attractive than the celebrity.

When I was 18 years old, sexy women in the 30-50 range appealed to me strongly. Even moreso than younger and sillier "girls".


----------



## DesertRat1978

It is flattering but I am simply too oblivious to notice it most of the time. I do not have my radar up for that. I generally do not find the younger variety as attractive as those in their 30’s.


----------



## Married but Happy

My last girlfriend was 27 years younger than me. I was certainly flattered by her attention as she approached me. Most women her age hold no interest for me beyond appreciation of their beauty (when they have it, of course - some women my age are just as beautiful). As you said, OP, once they talk, I often lose interest. However, some are exceptions (and the woman I dated was one of these), being intelligent, informed, and perceptive. She was also slender, pretty, and great in bed!


----------



## melw74

treyvion said:


> LOL. He was completely fleeced and stripped bare. Just joking. Glad you two appreciated each other.


LOL..... Thank you...... We did. It was nothing to do with money at all......


----------



## bbdad

I do find it flattering to get the attention. However, even if I was single, it is nothing I would ever act on. The age difference would just be too much. 

It is funny, though, in that most of my friends are in their mid 20's - early 30's. I just don't find many guys my age that are into body building and combat sports. So, I tend to hang with the younger guys. I guess that may make the ladies think I am younger. But, I would figure the bald head would give it away. ha ha


----------



## Racer

I am flattered and get an ego boost from it. And it does happen occasionally that a 20 something will flirt with me. Assuming I’d be divorced; Would I date one? Sure, why not? 

Maybe part of that is I don’t see dating as a prelude to “falling in love”. That isn’t what I’d be looking for out of that relationship, nor something I’d want. I’d do it because I want to have fun and enjoy our time together... age doesn’t really matter a whole lot if that’s all you are looking for. I don’t treat dating like a marriage or ‘proving ground’ for locating a spouse. Sometimes you date people for fun because you like them and visa-versa.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Married but Happy said:


> My last girlfriend was 27 years younger than me. I was certainly flattered by her attention as she approached me. Most women her age hold no interest for me beyond appreciation of their beauty (when they have it, of course - some women my age are just as beautiful). As you said, OP, once they talk, I often lose interest. However, some are exceptions (and the woman I dated was one of these), being intelligent, informed, and perceptive. She was also slender, pretty, and great in bed!


:iagree:

Yes there are exceptions, and I have seen a couple.
I once played matchmaker for a young 22 yr old girl I knew by telling a 40 something yr old divorced oil man friend of mine that she liked him.
Lol, his eldest son was 25 yrs old, but she was a hottie, and she saw him, liked him but didn't want him to know because she felt he was too old. I told him,introduced them, and 6 months later , they got married.
That was 10 years ago.
They're still happily married. If they have problems , they seem to be working them out.
Initially there was trouble with his sons . They didn't respect her. But he bought another house and moved out.

Today , he's almost 60 , but he doesn't look like it. No beer gut , very fit ,they both go to the gym . She's somewhere in her 30's.

So yes there are exceptions. When single, she was never really a party type of girl, but very fun loving.

I think most women would envy her because she bagged a rich man and lives in the lap of luxury.

But she's not a gold digger , even before she knew what he did for a living , she was attracted to his looks.

But like I said, I suspect she's an exception.


----------



## Nonfiction

at 45 and married almost 20 years, i'm flattered any time any women flirts with me. to me it is a little more flattering if she is young though...not sure why.


----------



## CuddleBug

I have been flirted on with women in their teens, 20's, 30's and I am 40 years old now.

I've had a few women in their early 20's want to have sex with me and they're aggressive and just liked me a lot.

I've had women in their late 20's to 30's hit on me after work and we start chatting big time.

It all depends on the situation. If the woman is mature for her age and an adult, old enough to drive, just finished high school, got a job or is going to university, etc. then I don't see their age as an issue.

I know women in their late 50's to early 60's that dress like women in their 20's and act like a princess, lazy and have an attitude. I know women in their 20's that aren't like that at all.

Everyone is so different, you can't just focus all on their ages.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat

Young women have been interested in older men and vice versa since the beginning of time. 

While there are exceptions allot of it comes down to instinct. Men are attracted to young women (or appear that way) so they can survive childbirth and protect their children. Older men can typically provide (or percieved that way) in a modern society. It doesn't make them gold diggers it makes them practical. I hope my daughter is happy and i know her odds of being happy will increase if she and/or her hubby can provide for themselves and familiy if they choose....i digress. 

i am happily married but, young women, do and have hit on me. In one instance quite aggressively. It is flattering and there is a milllsecond of temptation I can't see how men would/can say otherwise, not to date them or marry them but have them in the biblical sense LOL. I question the honesty of the men that reply to these sort of things perhaps because of not wanting for wives to know these thoughts. Why me and my male married friends are harmless the attractiveness of a young women (especially as others mentioned if she is silent) is remarkable) However, for me any thoughts are fleeting as I love my wife.


----------



## keeper63

As a 51 y/o male, I occasionally get hit on/chatted up by women in their 20's, but with only a couple of exceptions, once the conversation gets beyond the initial chit-chat, the sexual attraction (assuming it was there in the first place) wanes.

I do like the attention, it's flattering, and I get an ego boost from it I suppose.

I would most certainly not act on my sexual attraction to a 20-something female, it's just not who I am. Assuming I was single (I'm not...), I couldn't see myself having sex with anyone under 35. I'd feel like a dirty old man.


----------



## treyvion

keeper63 said:


> As a 51 y/o male, I occasionally get hit on/chatted up by women in their 20's, but with only a couple of exceptions, once the conversation gets beyond the initial chit-chat, the sexual attraction (assuming it was there in the first place) wanes.
> 
> I do like the attention, it's flattering, and I get an ego boost from it I suppose.
> 
> I would most certainly not act on my sexual attraction to a 20-something female, it's just not who I am. Assuming I was single (I'm not...), I couldn't see myself having sex with anyone under 35. I's feel like a dirty old man.


Ain't nothing wrong with being "dirty", especially if you know you are good at it.

Young 20's attention is no bonus points to me. If it's someone 30 and up with good life experience and accomplishmentsb who happens to be attractive, that's more bonus points.


----------



## anotherguy

Not interested.

Its difficult to paint with such a broad brush - but a 20-something would need wisdom, experience, empathy and intelligence beyond her years (that I typically see) before she would be able to hold my attention in any serious way. 20-21-22... nah. 28-29.... shrug...maybe.

Gads that sounds supremely d!ckish... but older women just have it so much more together in nearly every respect. Even physically. Correction - definitely physically. I never summarily underestimate anyone but its rare to meet someone that young that really has thier head and everything else really seriously together and has the life eperience I find valuable in a person.

in short.. flattered? Nope, not in the least. Im surprised by a few of the responses actually.

go ahead - all you 24 year olds can now beat me to smithereens.


----------



## keeper63

There is a particular young woman in her mid to late 20's that I occasionally run into in my business travels (she works in the same industry as I do). She is very physically attractive, and is highly intelligent. I think she gravitates towards the older dudes because she intimidates the living crap out of most of the younger guys.

She knows I am happily married and I have a professional relationship with her father, so nothing would ever happen. But I do enjoy the attention I receive from her, it's kind of fun, the dialog we have reminds me a little bit of the Bruce Willis/Cybill Shepherd chit chat from "Moonlighting".

But I'll tell ya, if I was a little bit younger and single, look out...


----------



## HeartInPieces

OMG this thread reminds of this song so much Twice My Age - Shabba Ranks.wmv - YouTube

No a serious note. I see girls younger than me (29) checking out my dad who 55 now. I personally never found old guys attractive but someone do. I have a friend who’s married to a guy who 15 years older than her and they both seem happy. To each his own I guess.


----------



## RoninJedi

I'm only 30, but I have to say no, it doesn't flatter me. It makes me roll my eyes and walk away. That's because in my experience, that attention comes because I'm older, I have my life together, got a plan, not afraid of commitment, etc. ad nauseam. All the usual cliche's. And it has been a ploy just to have my attention and get things from me because an attractive girl bats her eyes.

Thank God, I've never been stupid enough to fall for it...at least so far.


----------



## Caribbean Man

HeartInPieces said:


> OMG this thread reminds of this song so much Twice My Age - Shabba Ranks.wmv - YouTube
> .


_" I'm in love with a man , nearly twice my age , 
Don't know what it is , but it's a hit for my youthful days...
As I go my way , don't care what people say, 
I'm in love with a man , nearly twice my age_.."

Lol,
That song , was the exact song that was going through my mind when I was making this thread.

Very few people here would be familiar with it , because parts of the song was done in a Jamaican dialect , and it's an old song. 
You said that you are in your 20's.

That could possibly mean that you're either from the Caribbean or your parents are , or perhaps your close friends?

Which is it?


----------



## chillymorn

melw74 said:


> How can you say all woman???. I am not a gold digger, In fact we have enough money to live on, we get by, and we can afford to live a happy life, Presuming all woman who are attracted to older men are all gold diggers is just ridiculous in IMHO. That statement is being ignorant.
> 
> My husband when i met him had just come out of a 18 year relationship where he was paying a mortgage, He left a failed relationship, with a black bag and the shirt on his back.
> 
> I loved him for the person he was not what he had, which like i said was hardly nothing.


where did I say all women?

weather its gold or security its still not what I would consider a good idea ...but hey to each their own said the old lady as she kissed her cow.


----------



## chillymorn

dblkman said:


> well the gold digger part may or may not be true, occasionally I am hit on by younger women (i am 45) and you can best believe I have NO money lol. Women in their 20's (especially ones that did not have a father in their life) look at an older man as someone with distinction and can take care of their needs in every way.


they mught think you have money or are secure in your finances.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Is there a difference between attracted to these 20 somethings and being flattered by their attention?

I think so.

Maybe we should differentiate.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Caribbean Man said:


> Is there a difference between attracted to these 20 somethings and being flattered by their attention?
> 
> I think so.
> 
> Maybe we should differentiate.


For the purposes of here, we can say that be attracted means that if there were enoughgreen lights, the guy would "tap" it.

To be flattered means simply that the guy likes the attention, will politely engage in some banter but knows that there will be an end to this long before body parts make contact.


----------



## Shoto1984

I enjoy the attention but I'm immediately thinking "daddy issues" or "looking for a sugar daddy". If its "daddy issues" and you pursue it then you're you're taking advantage and playing "age vampire" in my book. If its "looking for a sugar daddy" then you can pretty much boil it down to a business transaction which may, or may not be OK, as long as there is no doubt what the real deal is.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Shoto1984 said:


> I enjoy the attention but I'm immediately thinking "daddy issues" or "looking for a sugar daddy". If its "daddy issues" and you pursue it then you're you're taking advantage and playing "age vampire" in my book. If its "looking for a sugar daddy" then you can pretty much boil it down to a business transaction which may, or may not be OK, as long as there is no doubt what the real deal is.


Perhaps this is normal. We women are tuaght to be receptive and to let the guy approach us.

So, especially when a woman is you (ie 20 something), then perhaps you men readily assume that she has an agenda........ which is what you would assume if a woman who _*looks*_ closer to your age were to approach you (an agenda, yes..... but not the same one that a younger woman would have).


----------



## melw74

chillymorn said:


> where did I say all women?
> 
> weather its gold or security its still not what I would consider a good idea ...but hey to each their own said the old lady as she kissed her cow.


No, fair enough. I know there are women out there that are indeed looking for a meal ticket, but there are some good ones.

Like me:smthumbup:. I know quite a few women that are with older men, and not for what they can get out of them.....

For me it was neither gold or security, I began a relationship with my hubby for love, Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Shoto1984 said:


> I enjoy the attention but I'm immediately thinking "daddy issues" or "looking for a sugar daddy". If its "daddy issues" and you pursue it then you're you're taking advantage and playing "age vampire" in my book. If its "looking for a sugar daddy" then you can pretty much boil it down to a business transaction which may, or may not be OK, as long as there is no doubt what the real deal is.


:iagree:

This is basically how I look at it sometimes.

Daddy issues
Sugar Daddy
Age Vampire

Or on rare occasions, true genuine mutual attraction


----------



## NextTimeAround

I should also add, that I finally heeded the advice that if you speak to a gu first, he immediately assumed that you wanted to have sex with him......

and given the behaviours that I would encounter after my initial approach, I finally had to accept that that's how men think.


----------



## Caribbean Man

melw74 said:


> No, fair enough. I know there are women out there that are indeed looking for a meal ticket, but there are some good ones.
> 
> Like me:smthumbup:. I know quite a few woman that are with older men, and not for what they can get out of them.....
> 
> For me it was neither gold or security, I began a relationship with my hubby for love, Nothing more nothing less.


What percentage would you say aren't looking for a meal ticket / free ride , but are genuinely attracted , like butterflies in stomach kinda thing?


----------



## Caribbean Man

chillymorn said:


> where did I say all women?
> 
> weather its gold or security its still not what I would consider a good idea ...but hey to each their own said the old lady as she kissed her cow.


What if the young woman just wanted to have a different kind of dating experience?

Like instead of clubbing , she wants to do some fine dining , art galleries , musicals, corporate co*ktail parties and so on?
Younger men her age aren't usually into that stuff , and perhaps , she just curious?

I've known young , graduate chicks who date older , successful men as they build their professional / business network .
I don't think anything is wrong with it per se. People have the right to date who they want to.
Just that I couldn't see myself dating someone that young. It might pose some challenges.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Caribbean Man said:


> What if the young woman just wanted to have a different kind of dating experience?
> 
> Like instead of clubbing , *she wants to do some fine dining , art galleries , musicals, corporate co*ktail parties and so on?*
> Younger men her age aren't usually into that stuff , and perhaps , she just curious?
> 
> I've known young , graduate chicks who date older , successful men as they build their professional / business network .
> I don't think anything is wrong with it per se. People have the right to date who they want to.
> Just that I couldn't see myself dating someone that young. It might pose some challenges.


It's also that fewer younger men can afford that kind of stuff or are advanced enough in their careers to be able to offer those kinds of invitations to his (nearly) same age partner.


----------



## melw74

Caribbean Man said:


> What percentage would you say aren't looking for a meal ticket / free ride , but are genuinely attracted , like butterflies in stomach kinda thing?


Oh god, Now that's a question. I really have no answer to that.

I have always got on better with older men. Please do not ask me why...... Just have.

Now take me for instance, I could never be with a man just for his money and what he has. If i did not find him attractive, or he never had a nice personality, or just did not have the quality's i was looking for in a man then i could not lay down with them, and i really do not know how some women can.

I could not spend the rest of my life with a man just because he had money, and i could get or have what i wanted..... I just couldn't.

Can money buy your happiness.... Nope, not for me, not if i could not be with the man i truly loved.


----------



## treyvion

NextTimeAround said:


> Perhaps this is normal. We women are tuaght to be receptive and to let the guy approach us.
> 
> So, especially when a woman is you (ie 20 something), then perhaps you men readily assume that she has an agenda........ which is what you would assume if a woman who _*looks*_ closer to your age were to approach you (an agenda, yes..... but not the same one that a younger woman would have).


It may even be a more horrific agenda than the younger, since they are more experienced and know what they can get away with.


----------



## Caribbean Man

melw74 said:


> I have always got on better with older men. Please do not ask me why...... Just have.


I'm the opposite.
I've always been attracted to women older than I.


----------



## Caribbean Man

treyvion said:


> It may even be a more horrific agenda than the younger, since they are more experienced and know what they can get away with.


That's one of the reasons I asked the question.

Seems to me that both sides could have sinister , ulterior motives.

But I believe the onus is on the man to know himself and now what is real from what is apparent.
In the end he's the one who most like would look like a fool in this scenario, should "things fall apart."


----------



## manticore

Racer said:


> Assuming I’d be divorced; Would I date one? Sure, why not?
> 
> Maybe part of that is I don’t see dating as a prelude to “falling in love”. That isn’t what I’d be looking for out of that relationship, nor something I’d want. I’d do it because I want to have fun and enjoy our time together...


that's the catch my friend, no man who is 15 or 20 years older than her GF see himself dating her seriously, until is to late and he can't dump the dumb Young hottie because he is now totally attached to her.


----------



## BeachGuy

The older my daughter gets the less I find younger women attractive. Nuf said.


----------



## treyvion

Caribbean Man said:


> That's one of the reasons I asked the question.
> 
> Seems to me that both sides could have sinister , ulterior motives.
> 
> But I believe the onus is on the man to know himself and now what is real from what is apparent.
> In the end he's the one who most like would look like a fool in this scenario, should "things fall apart."


Well it's all rigged so the women have no risk. The man looks like a fool regardlessly.


----------



## NextTimeAround

treyvion said:


> It may even be a more horrific agenda than the younger, since they are more experienced and know what they can get away with.


Yes, but we older women, I would assume, have less to get away with since we, according to this message board, are less desirable to begin with.


----------



## treyvion

NextTimeAround said:


> Yes, but we older women, I would assume, have less to get away with since we, according to this message board, are less desirable to begin with.


That's all these guys still lusting after a youthful appeal with little experience and wisdom. I mean it's younger attractive babes, but the right ones look better as the years are added, because they are being filled with more knowledge, awareness, hopefully some good things.


----------



## manticore

from my lates 10's to my lates 20's (I am 31) I have just dates younger women, (3-8 years difference), Not on porpuse but i have to admit that I know younger women are more receptive to mold to my needs and personality, they asume I have more experience and let me take the lead more easily, is just easier to date younger women.

ooh BTW many people have told me that men who do what I do have insecurity problems and know younger women are more receptive to older men.

who knows I sincerely don't care, I could date a woman 10 years youger than me without problem If I were single.


----------



## treyvion

manticore said:


> from my lates 10's to my lates 20's (I am 31) I have just dates younger women, (3-8 years difference), Not on porpuse but i have to admit that I know younger women are more receptive to mold to my needs and personality, they asume I have more experience and let me take the lead more easily, is just easier to date younger women.
> 
> ooh BTW many people have told me that men who do what I do have insecurity problems and know younger women are more receptive to older men.
> 
> who knows I sincerely don't care, I could date a woman 10 years youger than me without problem If I were single.


That is a true streotype. The younger isn't set in their ways and could be more adaptable to being compatible with the older. With an older lady, you assume she's so perfectly set in her ways, there won't be any adjustment on her part, so if there is a problem it will never correct because "thats the way she is".


----------



## treyvion

manticore said:


> from my lates 10's to my lates 20's (I am 31) I have just dates younger women, (3-8 years difference), Not on porpuse but i have to admit that I know younger women are more receptive to mold to my needs and personality, they asume I have more experience and let me take the lead more easily, is just easier to date younger women.
> 
> ooh BTW many people have told me that men who do what I do have insecurity problems and know younger women are more receptive to older men.
> 
> who knows I sincerely don't care, I could date a woman 10 years youger than me without problem If I were single.


At 31, I don't think you should do a 21. Too much invaritability. She doesn't know what way she's going to grow and she's going to split her trousers a few times doing stupid young $hit. If you date and not take it all that serious, I guess it could be entertaining.

If you need integrity, good decisions, responsibility, I don't think your going to have a better shot at finding it there.

Also an older woman might be able to see things in you and allow them to flourish. She could also be highly attractive, very good in bed, good with money, good contacts, etc. Good for a mans life.


----------



## Anubis

After I divorced in my early 40s, I dated a wide age range - from mid 20s to early 50s. After what I had been though in my marriage, female appreciation from any age lady was flattering, and I found my focus was not so much on age, but figuring out and finding who was right for me, and who I was right for. 

Every woman is different, but my experiences was that there are plenty of ladies in their 20s who don't have a problem dating or bedding men 10-20 years older than them. It certainly didn't hurt my prospects with ladies of all ages that I was taking care of myself, and doing well financially. In fact, I found one that fit me so well, and vice versa, we're now in the run-up to our wedding in the spring. :smthumbup: She was late 20s, I was early-mid 40s when we met, but she was the complete package on the inside in my eyes, not just a pretty body/face. I think it's likely I'll still feel thankful to see her next to me when I wake up 30 or 40 years from now.

Even though I've been 'off the market' for nearly 5 years now and not actively flirting/dating/etc, I still get occasional attention from younger ladies, some of it in part due to my work (entertainment/media related) that has a lot of fans. A couple months ago, I met a pretty 24-year old girl at a local industry night, and she stuck with me the rest of the night as I circulated the crowd. I know I didn't give her my last name (easy enough to google with my work details), but within 12 hours she was pinging me on facebook and it got a little stalkerish for a bit. I took it in stride, but I'm clear about my boundaries.


----------



## anotherguy

Caribbean Man said:


> Is there a difference between attracted to these 20 somethings and being flattered by their attention?
> 
> I think so.
> 
> Maybe we should differentiate.


Im not so sure?

Typically I feel flattered by someone, not simply because they have high regard for me in some way, but because I respect them and their opinion and as such it carries some weight.

If a 21 year old says to me 'wow - you are really awesome.. and pretty sexy too', I must admit I am equally likely to just say 'thanks' and chuckle softly to myself as opposed to being 'flattered'. If that makes any sense.

Now when a 40 year old woman say something similar.. to me... that feels quite different.

Maybe that is showing my own bias or prejudice, maybe not. Maybe Im just old.

p.s. 'get off my lawn!'


----------



## anotherguy

NextTimeAround said:


> Yes, but we older women, I would assume, have less to get away with since we, according to this message board, are less desirable to begin with.


Not according to me. This board is a train wreck of dysfunction and broken relationships and people casting about for help... (  ) so dont take your social cues from here, thats for certain.

Then again - I am probably a walking disaster the same as everyone else - so who am *I* kidding?


----------



## anotherguy

manticore said:


> ...but i have to admit that I know younger women are more receptive to mold to my needs and personality, they asume I have more experience and let me take the lead more easily, is just easier to date younger women....


Laugh. I find that completely horrifying, to be blunt.

I like a woman who can challenge me, and is someone I can completely look at as my equal. Someone that when we have a discussion, I want to listen vecause I value their opinion and the way they think. I dont want a 'yes woman'. Someone I can trust and respect and have confdence in. Someone that has a good head on her shoulders and has emotionally, physically and intellectually gotten past the 'growing up' stage. 

Know what I mean?
Cake - Short Skirt, Long Jacket - YouTube

I don't want someone to 'mold' nor someone that makes it easy for me to take 'take the lead'. Cripes that is exactly why I dont have much use for someone in their early 20's.

to each their own, as someone just said... shrug.

p.s. Wife works in a research lab. Devastating in a lab coat. She has opinions and I have mine - it makes life interesting. We keep each other sharp - and she invariably has a different perspective when I ask for her thoughts. Yeah - sometimes when I dont ask for it too - what else is new...


----------



## Feeling-Lonely

I used to work at vacation resort and do guest service, I am in my twenties and an older men would hit on me sometimes, I am wearing a wedding ring but apparently that doesn't mean much for some. 
When a guy is my dad's age or older I find it disturbing, specially if they call me "baby or sweetheart" and leave me a big tip, 200% of the bill, then I feel like I am being used for their enjoyment. It can be little creepy so think what you are doing guys.,


----------



## unbelievable

I'd pray for her vision to be restored. Seriously, I do get hit on my young ladies frequently. More than anything, I feel sorry that the pool of decent guys in their own age group is so piss poor dismal.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I think I read somewhere on this site or maybe even this thread that older women hit on younger men as much as older men do, younger women.

But somehow , I don't think that's true.
In my case , women have always approached , and the vast majority of them being older. But somehow, I've never seen it with other men, and i never hear guys talking about it.
The talk about older women whom they've approached , not the other way around.

I think older men are more likely to hit on a much younger woman.


----------



## OhGeesh

Feeling-Lonely said:


> I used to work at vacation resort and do guest service, I am in my twenties and an older men would hit on me sometimes, I am wearing a wedding ring but apparently that doesn't mean much for some.
> When a guy is my dad's age or older I find it disturbing, specially if they call me "baby or sweetheart" and leave me a big tip, 200% of the bill, then I feel like I am being used for their enjoyment. It can be little creepy so think what you are doing guys.,


Exactly and I firmly believe most girls feel this way regardless of how many 40yr old types post about their early 20 somethin conquers.

I'm around way to many college students to see what they consider old, most wouldn't touch guy over 30 unless he was a icon.


----------



## firebelly1

Being a woman in my 40's and going through a divorce, this question depresses me. It says the older I get, the less men want me.


----------



## OhGeesh

firebelly1 said:


> Being a woman in my 40's and going through a divorce, this question depresses me. It says the older I get, the less men want me.


Don't perseverate on that!! There is a difference between lustful desire and life long partner.

Guys are in the same boat......it's not like a 45yr old receding hair line, slightly overweight guy, who is divorced is lining up the hotties 10 years his junior either.

In the end all we can do is eat right, exercise, focus on the parts we can change, and keep on living.

You are the youngest you will ever be today. As depressing as it sounds we are all destined to be old, wrinkly, and poop on ourselves.

Live it up and enjoy it while you still can!!


----------



## couple

Caribbean Man said:


> Does it boost your ego?
> 
> I'm talking about girls in their 20's.
> I'm talking about men in their 40's and upwards.
> If so why?
> 
> I personally don't see it as wrong, but to me , young women that age are attractive until they begin to speak.
> 
> I think it's an interesting phenomenon , one which I sometimes question.
> 
> What's so fascinating and irresistible about a 20 something yr old , as compared to a woman closer in age and experience?
> 
> 
> There's also an anonymous poll attached , please vote!


I don't know what it's like where you live but I regularly see and meet many young women who are worldly, quick witted, ambitious, intelligent and interesting. Anyway these things are certainly not a requirement before I can feel flattered if a 20 something flirts with me nor would i need to have a lot in common with her or want her as a lifelong partner just to be flattered if she flirted with me. And I certainly can feel flattered by a flirt even if the person is not my type and I'm not entirely attracted to them.

So I don't really agree with the assumptions and logic behind your question.

But if I strip away all that nonsense and just answer your fundamental question, then I would say, yes, for me there would be a tendency to be more flattered by a 20 something flirting with me as opposed to a 40 year old. Why? It's somewhat less common so more exciting and novel. It makes you feel that you still look young enough and attractive enough to have some sex appeal to younger women (even if your brain knows that they are only doing it as part of their job - e.g. for tips at a bar, etc). Perhaps it takes you back to your single days when you were 20 and in the dating scene with other 20 somethings. Perhaps it's also more relaxed, fun and less pressure because you can more easily assume that they don't expect anything...it's just all in good fun.

I think people are interpreting your question in different ways as you are asking about 'attention' from a 20 something. This can mean anything. Your comments around your question confuse being attracted to a 20 something with being flattered by their attention. I'm merely talking about the scenario where a 20 something flirts with you or just makes a passing comment that makes you feel good...not being propositioned, dating, having sex, etc.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I didn't want the conversation to be narrowed down to only dating and sex.

Many men in their 40's would never get the opportunity to have sex or even date a 20 something yr old.
But, many men would have interactions with them everyday, and exchange words, glances , smiles , complements etc with them.

They are everywhere, in the workplace, school, next door neighbour, and they are ordinary people too, just like those women around our age.
Like I said in the OP, I really see nothing wrong with it, but I can't see myself dating one if I was single, because we would have nothing in common.
Hence the purpose of the thread is just to hear what different men [ and women] think about it, and examine it from as many different angles as possible.
The questions in the poll are tailored to reflect four different scenarios..


----------



## OhGeesh

> But, many men would have interactions with them everyday, and exchange words, glances , smiles , complements etc with them.


Which men take as flirting when it's probably just being nice and cordial, not that the 20's something really "likes, thinks your hot, etc etc".


----------



## Caribbean Man

OhGeesh said:


> Which men take as flirting when it's probably just being nice and cordial, not that the 20's something really "likes, thinks your hot, etc etc".


But they're still flattered.
And I think it's no different to a mature woman. She might say nice things during these interactions, and a man would say nice things back to her, they both smile or laugh and know its harmless fun.

But with younger women, it tends to give some guys an ego boost, and I'm just exploring the reasons behind men feeling that way.
I don't interact with that age very often , so I really can't recall hearing a compliment from someone that age. I know that some men do and ,I reiterate, I see absolutely nothing wrong with it.


----------



## couple

Caribbean Man said:


> I didn't want the conversation to be narrowed down to only dating and sex.
> ....
> Like I said in the OP, I really see nothing wrong with it, but I can't see myself dating one if I was single, because we would have nothing in common.


I still think these are very different questions and we are all over the place - in your OP and in the ensuing discussion. I suggest that we would have a more interesting discussion if we knew what we were talking about.

1. Do you feel more flattered if a 20 something flirts with you than if a woman your own age flirts with you?

is very different than...

2. Are you more attracted to a 20 something than someone your own age?

is very different than...

3. Would you date a 20 something?


----------



## HeartInPieces

Caribbean Man said:


> _" I'm in love with a man , nearly twice my age ,
> Don't know what it is , but it's a hit for my youthful days...
> As I go my way , don't care what people say,
> I'm in love with a man , nearly twice my age_.."
> 
> Lol,
> That song , was the exact song that was going through my mind when I was making this thread.
> 
> Very few people here would be familiar with it , because parts of the song was done in a Jamaican dialect , and it's an old song.
> You said that you are in your 20's.
> 
> That could possibly mean that you're either from the Caribbean or your parents are , or perhaps your close friends?
> 
> Which is it?



Yeah it’s an old song but it’s a classic. :smthumbup:

I’m not Caribbean. My mom did listen to a lot of Spanish reggae but it was my husband who really got me into the whole reggaeton, reggae and dancehall scene. I always liked the music and dancing to it is so much fun. I did although learn to dance to it from one of his friends who is from Trinidad and Tobago. She taught me whining and I taught her bachata it was a good trade off.


----------



## always_alone

couple said:


> But if I strip away all that nonsense and just answer your fundamental question, then I would say, yes, for me there would be a tendency to be more flattered by a 20 something flirting with me as opposed to a 40 year old. Why? It's somewhat less common so more exciting and novel. It makes you feel that you still look young enough and attractive enough to have some sex appeal to younger women (even if your brain knows that they are only doing it as part of their job - e.g. for tips at a bar, etc).


I find it very intriguing that you would still find the flirting flattering, even if you knew she was just doing her job or hoping for a larger tip. How on earth does this confirm your sex appeal?

When young men flirt with me, I assume they're just being charming --and if it is part of their job, I assume they're just doing their job. It would never occur to me to be flattered by it, as I'd also assume they treat everyone the same way.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My husband said ..sure he'd be flattered in the moment, then added...she was either 1 of 2 things... desperate or looking for money.


----------



## Caribbean Man

couple said:


> I still think these are very different questions and we are all over the place - in your OP and in the ensuing discussion. I suggest that we would have a more interesting discussion if we knew what we were talking about.
> 
> 1. Do you feel more flattered if a 20 something flirts with you than if a woman your own age flirts with you?
> 
> is very different than...
> 
> 2. Are you more attracted to a 20 something than someone your own age?
> 
> is very different than...
> 
> 3. Would you date a 20 something?


Yes.

But I'm saying that the discussion is an open one and not just limited to any aspect of this phenomenon.
That's why I purposely made the OP ambiguous. I want people to give their own interpretation / feelings . I'm not sure I understand it fully either, and willing to listen to everyone's take on it.

And ladies too, are encouraged to give their input which I'm sure would be different.


----------



## Caribbean Man

always_alone said:


> When young men flirt with me, I assume they're just being charming --and if it is part of their job, I assume they're just doing their job. It would never occur to me to be flattered by it, as I'd also assume they treat everyone the same way.


I think I would be more inclined to think like you and SA's husband.
I can't say for sure because it hardly ever happens to me now. Some years ago when I used to screen girls around that age for modelling gigs, they would flirt with me, but I always shut them down, lol, maybe because it was part of my job.
Funny thing is, I've always flirted with women my age and older.
Preference , I guess.

I would probably think that she's looking for a " sugar daddy."
But that is not always the case, as I have seen in real life, and another female poster on this thread gave her personal experience.


----------



## ElCanario

I would be flattered if I ever got any attention from women.


----------



## heartsbeating

I asked my husband... (we're approaching 40, that counts right?), he shrugged and said sure, he'd be flattered but it'd no doubt mean they'd be trying to sell him something lol. He added that he's not in situations where that'd happen.


----------



## Caribbean Man

heartsbeating said:


> I asked my husband... (we're approaching 40, that counts right?), he shrugged and said sure, he'd be flattered but it'd no doubt mean they'd be trying to sell him something lol. He added that he's not in situations where that'd happen.



See that's what I mean.
Some men seem to be flattered but skeptical , defense mechanisms kick in . Other men , no defense mechanism, they'll simply go with the flow. And still others would think that she's interested and maybe even pursue.
But based on the poll , most men seem to be in Batman's category.


----------



## couple

always_alone said:


> I find it very intriguing that you would still find the flirting flattering, even if you knew she was just doing her job or hoping for a larger tip. How on earth does this confirm your sex appeal?
> 
> When young men flirt with me, I assume they're just being charming --and if it is part of their job, I assume they're just doing their job. It would never occur to me to be flattered by it, as I'd also assume they treat everyone the same way.


I don't think it's very different with 40+ men and 40+ women. When I say that it's 'part of their job' I don't mean that it's a calculated and well thought out thing (i.e. If I flirt with this person they will tip more or whatever). Some people are just very friendly and flirty and since I'm not in the dating scene, I'm more likely to meet these kind of people in a work situation and being friendly and flirty is just the way they do their jobs.

When I meet a 20 something bartender or stewardess etc who is friendly in a flirty way toward me, it makes me feel good. I'm not fooling myself into thinking they want to sleep with me or that they want to date or even that they are attracted to me. I don't know if they are and I don't care - I assume that it's just their personality and the way they do their job. It's just a brief exchange. By 'flattered' I don't mean that I think she has specially picked me out of 1000's of guys to try to start a relationship with me.

I think it's pretty much the same for my wife. She can feel good if a young and attractive guy that works at the gym or in a bar is a bit flirty. Are you saying that if you go on a girls' night out and a funny and handsome bartender gives your group (or you personally) some flirty attention it doesn't make you feel good? Do you treat it logically and say to yourself "oh he just wants us to tip more?" or do you just have fun with it even though you know that being friendly and flirty is just part of his personality and the way that he does his job?

Although there's a lot of similarity with men and women in this, there is a significant difference in that throughout a woman's life, she would have experienced a lot of men flirting indiscriminately with them because they want sex. Of course men can get this too but I think most would agree that it's much more common for men to initiate flirting for sex (e.g. in a bar, club, party) particularly in the prime dating/sex years. Maybe this has conditioned women to be more cynical of the motivation behind flirting. I'm not sure though because from my observation of women and discussions etc, i think that it's quite common for women to be flattered and generally feel good if a guy flirts in a bar to try to pick her up even if she knows that he's doing the rounds looking for a hook-up. Although of course everyone knows this can be a turn off in many cases too.


----------



## always_alone

couple said:


> When I meet a 20 something bartender or stewardess etc who is friendly in a flirty way toward me, it makes me feel good. I'm not fooling myself into thinking they want to sleep with me or that they want to date or even that they are attracted to me. I don't know if they are and I don't care - I assume that it's just their personality and the way they do their job. It's just a brief exchange. By 'flattered' I don't mean that I think she has specially picked me out of 1000's of guys to try to start a relationship with me.


Yeah, I get what you're saying. I can't say that it makes me feel good or flattered, but I do appreciate it when someone makes the effort to be charming, and will respond in kind.

Most of it, though, I wouldn't even call flirting -- just friendly banter. And would act pretty much the same with men or women of any age.


----------

